# Eco complete Fine grade



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone know where to get some!? I can find the coarse grade everywhere.... the manufacturer website says nothing about it being discontinued or anything as far as I can see, but i cant find it anywhere.....


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Fresh...dTJ8cqcfNQuvSumBU6Uj1O6r0xZZEC4iGYaAnLH8P8HAQ


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Fresh...dTJ8cqcfNQuvSumBU6Uj1O6r0xZZEC4iGYaAnLH8P8HAQ


regular eco complete is 22$ or so...sux that the fine grade is quite a bit more.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Check out dr foster and smith. They usually have it listed.


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

jrill said:


> Check out dr foster and smith. They usually have it listed.


That's where I order it from


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aqua nut said:


> That's where I order it from


I checkedem, they didnt have fine listed for some reason.... I think carbsea is running short on it. I asked an LFS to call to special order.... they said 2 out of 3 warehouse in the country don't ever carry it, and the 1 that does, is out at the moment.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Another update from my LFS that tried ordering update. He said he got a call back from Caribsea, they told him they have discontinued making the Fine-grade, due to the cost of grinding being too high...... such bs.... so I tried to order from PetSolutions for the 30$ a bag to see if they will send it. If they ship from the manufacturer, they'll probably come back and say they are out and refund me.

another update: I called petsolutions, the lady said they ship from their own warehouse, and have 14 left....


----------



## rrattani (Sep 3, 2014)

Big Al's pets seem to have still has Eco-Complete fine grade in stock

http://www.bigalspets.com/eco-complete-planted-fine-black-20-lb.html


----------

